# [NAS4Free] ZFS pool metadata corrupted and causes kernel panics, calling all devs



## stangri (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a peculiar case where NAS4Free has corrupted the meta-data on my 4-disk RAID-Z pool and a few flavours of FreeBSD and a latest version of OpenIndiana I've tried go down just when I try `zpool import` with no additional parameters.

I have more or less given up of my precious data, but if any FreeBSD developer wants to investigate or help me fix the problem I'd gladly try any special build you'd want me to.

PS. I've tried removing disks one by one, but any 3 out of 4 cause kernel panics and with just two I can't get my data back.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 14, 2013)

Disclaimer and warning: Topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, *NAS4Free*, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD, JabirOS


----------



## stangri (Aug 14, 2013)

If you read closely, my question has nothing to do with NAS4Free.


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 14, 2013)

You may have more luck asking for help with this on the freebsd-fs mailing list. They are more likely to be able to help find out exactly what part of the code is causing the system to go wrong (kernel panic? freeze? reboot?).

If it's causing even OpenIndiana to stall, then it suggests whatever is screwed on the pool isn't being handled well by the ZFS code so the developers on the lists may well be interested in getting to the bottom of the cause. (Not that *I*'d expect to get your pool working again, but obviously ZFS should fail gracefully or report a corrupted pool, not crash.)


----------



## stangri (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Matt, I posted my question to the mailing list.


----------

